# Bezproblemowe Gentoo.

## C1REX

Jaka jest najbardziej bezproblemowa wersja gentoo? 

Tzn. chodzi mi po głowie x86, albo amd64 z kde-base. Podstawowe flagi z dość szczupłym USE.

Jakie są szanse, że gentoo nie będzie mi sprawiało żadnych problemów? 

Tzn. raz na jakiś czas aktualizacja, po której nie wywali mi nawet najmniejszego błędu.

Zaznaczam, że nie ma znaczenia, że mogą to być jakieś drobiazgi łatwe do zrobienia. 

Trudność nie ma tu większego znaczenia, bo wszystko da się zrobić.

Po prostu szkoda mi czasu na cokolwiek, poza korzystaniem z kompa do netu, muzyki i filmów.

System ma działać i zwolnić mnie całkowicie z jakiegokolwiek grzebania przy nim.

Zastanawiam się nawet nad rezygnacją z aktualizacji. Obawiam się tylko o problemy z playerami i kodekami, jeśli nie będzie się robiło regularnej aktualizacji.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Wydaje mi się, że bezproblemową wersją będzie wersja stable - to czy wybierzesz amd64 czy x86 zależy od architektury procesora.

Przy Twych założeniach co do funkcjonalności mógłbyś się pokusić o zmianę środowiska graficznego na rzecz jakiegoś boxa - tu polecam Fluxboxa. To powinno zapewnić mniejszą ilość aktualizacji i związanych z tym ewentualnych problemów. Odtwarzaniu filmów i muzyki mógłbyś się posłużyć mplayerem z linii poleceń (okiełznawszy tą "bestię" możesz z kolei utworzyć aliasy).

Co do instalacji gentoo - ja instalowałem w ten sposób, że wypisałem sobie wpierw wszystkie programy które są niezbędne dla osiągnięcia pewnego minimum, by z kolei posłużywszy się programem euses nazwa_flagi ustalić zależności którymi wypełnisz /etc/make.conf.

Tym sposobem zbudujesz minimalne gentoo pod Twe wymagania.

Ja tak zrobiłem bodaj dwa lata temu i system służy mi do dziś.

----------

## C1REX

Szkoda by mi było rezygnować z KDE.

Co prawda bardzo długi czas używałem fluxbox'a, ale KDE bardziej mi pasuje.

Myślisz, że KDE mocno zwiększy ryzyko błędów przy aktualizacji?

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Przez krótki okres czasu używałem KDE z gałęzi 3.XX.

Ja wychodzę z tego założenia, że im większa liczba pakietów, tym większe ryzyko błędów. 

Oczywiście być może się mylę. Nadto wydaje mi się, że pakiety są ze sobą, jakby to ująć - funkcjonalnie powiązane.

Wcześniej złożyłem propozycję równie wartą uwagi. Poczekajmy może niech się wypowiedzą użytkownicy KDE 4.XX.

Choć na forum, poza błędami w funkcjonowaniu KDE nie było raczej uwag dotyczących błędów aktualizacji.

Zapewne wykazuję się zbytnią ostrożnością.

----------

## Garrappachc

@C1REX, jeżeli szukasz systemu, który będzie sam stał, to zdecydowanie odradzam gentoo. Wystarczy aktualizacja gcc czy jądra i już masz robotę. Nie mówiąc już o takich rzeczach jak xorg czy python. Na Twoje wymagania proponowałbym archa albo coś w ten deseń - debiana na ten przykład. Z Gentoo zawsze jest fajna zabawa.

----------

## tgR10

na desktop x86 testing, na serwer x86 stable, chyba ze bardzo chcesz amd64 no ale nie wiem czy udalo im sie wyeliminowac problem z obciazaniem proca przy duzym i/o z dyskow ... problem tenw ysteopwal u mnei na wszystkich maszynkach z 64 bitami na pokladzie, niezaleznie od dystrybucji ...

----------

## C1REX

No i mam dylemat. Z jednej strony po rocznej przerwie chce mi się wrócić do Gentoo, a z drugiej nie chce mi się już bawić systemem.

Owszem, uwielbiałem grzebać, kompilować i naprawiać, ale to jest zbyt wciągające i czasochłonne.

Zamiast włączyć sobie jakiś film, to się siedzi i grzebie w konsoli.

Aktualnie mam Windowsa7 i Snow Leoparda na macu. I muszę przyznać, że jest to dla mnie ogromna zmiana po kilku latach posiadania jedynie Gentoo.

Nie ma mowy, że będzie problem z aktualizacją, albo instalacją czegokolwiek. Zwłaszcza mac jest jest problemo-odporny.

Brakuje mi jednak tego klimatu Linuksa.

Co ile powinno się aktualizować stabilne gentoo, by uniknąć większych problemów? Da się raz na 3 miesiące?

----------

## Garrappachc

Raz na tydzień.

----------

## tgR10

mysle ze raz na miesiac spokojnie byloby bez problemow, mniej wiecej tak ze swoimi serwerami robilem.

gentoo jest dosc odporne na updaty, trzeba tylko czytac elog z portage i robic to z glowa, jade na testing z mnostwem overlayow powinienem miec olbrzymie problemu, ale ich niemam, niemialem problemow z updatem do nowego xorg'a niemialem problemow przy update poplera i jeszcze kilku innych spraw z ktorymiw iele osob mialo problemy, u mnei przeleciala NuDaq dispach revdep, reboot maszynki jak nowy kernel = wsio dziala :)

ja podczas updatow wlasnie albo ogladma filmy, albo napierdzielam w cs'a/diablo2 i w niczym to nie przeszkadza, a moj komputer nie jest juz pierwszej mlodosci, to tylko 2.2ghz i 1gb ramu :)

----------

## SlashBeast

Wasze problemy przy aktualizacjach to nie czytanie tego, co na koniec jest wyswietlane, einfo/ewarn. Tam jest wszystko napisane co jak i dlaczego. Ja juz nie pamietam kiedy mialem ot tak poprostu problem po aktualizacji systemu.

Problem znajduje sie miedzy krzeslem a klawiatura, o!

----------

## C1REX

Zależy co się rozumie przez słowo "problem". 

Dla jednego, to niewstający system, a dla kogoś innego to cokolwiek, co trzeba ręcznie robić po aktualizacji, która mogłaby być puszczona gdzieś automatycznie w tle.

I właśnie zastanawiam się, czy da się postawić taki desktop Gentoo, który po postawieniu nie wymaga już żadnej pracy (w tym otwierania terminala).

Załóżmy, że to system dla dziewczyny, która nawet nie wie, jak wejść na dysk D w Windowsie.

System ma dawać dostęp do netu (w tym YouTube 720p, seriale.pl  i  trailers.apple.com) odtwarzać filmy i muzykę i ściągać pliki przez torrent na przenośny dysk w NTFS.

Musi też dobrze obsługiwać iPoda w możliwie łatwy sposób (domyślam się, że Amarok tu się sprawdzi)

Fajnie, jakby system był też ładny.

Można by całkowicie zrezygnować z aktualizacji. Nie wiem tylko, czy to realne w przypadku playerów video i kodeków do nich. 

Czy jest realne postawienie takiego systemu i czy w ogóle jest sens na coś takiego w konfrontacji z Windows 7?

----------

## tgR10

SlashBeast i tu sie zgadzamy ;)

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Zależy co się rozumie przez słowo "problem". 
> 
> 

 

dla mnie problem jest wtedy jak niewidze tapety, i moje conky niepokazuje co sie dzieje itd itp ... czyli poprostu dziala wszystko, a to ze czasem musze cos przkeompilwoac zeby dzialalo po rebocie maszynki/restarcie daemona/aplikacji, no coz, wybralem gentoo jestem tego swiadom :)

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Załóżmy, że to system dla dziewczyny [...]

 

ja kiedys Mamie zmienilem system, z windowsa xp na debiana z kde(niemialem czasu na ostawienie gentoo, juz mam przygotowane w chroocie, ale nigdy niemam czasu przeniesc), z dnia na dzien, niemowiac nic o zmianie, zainstalowalem kadu skypa fiefoxa bo tego uzywa, powiedzialem jej jak wrocila niezrozumiala nawet co do niej mowie, bo co to jest system ? :) wlaczyla mowi ze jakeis hasloa trzeba wpisac, a wczesniej tego nie miala (zapomnialem zrobic autologowanie) podaje haslo, weszla mowi o cos innego, ale poradzila sobie sama, co mnei zaskoczylo mile, mowi ze juz niechce windowsa bo linuks ma fajniejsze gierkie (jakies pasjansy z kde czy costam) ...

bez obrazy, no ale jak jakas przyslowiowa blondi ktora nieporadzi sobie z zalozeniem rolki papieru toaletowego na uchwyt to ani ja ani ty nic na to nie poradzimy ;) nieporadzi sobie z uzytkowaniem czegos innego niz windows bo to jej tlukli od poczatkow, i tam jest start a nie K ...

----------

## madman

 *tgR10 wrote:*   

> iemialem problemow z updatem do nowego xorg'a

 Bo pewnie nie masz ATI. 

MSPANC  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Są problemy z amd64 względem x86 na dzień dzisiejszy?

Dalej trzeba kombinować z kodekami do mplayera?

Dalej muli przy zwiększonym użyciu dysków?

----------

## tgR10

 *madman wrote:*   

>  *tgR10 wrote:*   iemialem problemow z updatem do nowego xorg'a Bo pewnie nie masz ATI. 
> 
> MSPANC :-)

 

na laptopie mam ati, wlasciwie mialem, bo matryca poszla sie kochac :) i juz mi sie go neichce robic

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Są problemy z amd64 względem x86 na dzień dzisiejszy?
> 
> Dalej trzeba kombinować z kodekami do mplayera?
> 
> Dalej muli przy zwiększonym użyciu dysków?

 

1) jako takich problemow niema, jest flash 64bity od adobe

2) z tego co pamietam ostatnio jak dlubalem przy 64bitach to niemialem problemow z zadnymi kodekami, od tych telfonidcznych formatow(niepamietam jaki tam kodek leci), przez hd(matroska czy jakos tak), do zwyklych divx'ow czy wmv

3) sa problemy z zamulajacym cpu przy duzy uzyciu dyskow, mi na ktoryms z seri 2.6.29(jak dobrze pamietam), z Deadline I/O scheduler dzialalo dosc plynnie przy duzym obciazeniu

----------

## lsdudi

 *madman wrote:*   

>  *tgR10 wrote:*   iemialem problemow z updatem do nowego xorg'a Bo pewnie nie masz ATI. 
> 
> MSPANC 

 

soa #1

@c1rex

zainstaluj sobie coś binarnego. Gentoo nie spełnia twoich założeń

----------

## C1REX

Większość dystrybucji binarnych nie spełnia moich wymagań. 

Z testowanych przeze mnie dystrybucji binarnych najlepiej do tej pory wypada mandriva powerpack (płatna wersja dostępna za free z torrenta).

Ciągle jednak myślę nad Gentoo. Postawić raz z potrzebnym softem i zostawić. Nie aktualizować. Nic nie ruszać, tylko używać do standardowej pracy.

Zupełnie mnie nie rusza, że soft będzie stary, jeśli tylko będzie działał. 

Jedyne, czego się obawiam, to kodeki i potrzeby ich doinstalowania kiedy system nie był aktualizowany od miesięcy.

----------

## tgR10

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Jedyne, czego się obawiam, to kodeki i potrzeby ich doinstalowania kiedy system nie był aktualizowany od miesięcy.

 

czego tu sie obawiac ? nowsza wersja mplayera(+ kilka bibliotek) i z glowy ... jak pisalem wczesniej, gentoo niema problemow z updatem jesli robi sie to z glowa, a naprawde nie jest to trudne bo portage robi za nas 90% roboty, pozostale 10% to czytanie info ktore wypluje i klepanie komend (emerge revdep dispatch)

----------

## C1REX

Zdecydowałem się na stabilne amd64.

Co mnie jednak zaskoczyło, to konflikt gentoo-sources ze sterami nvidii. Po prostu nie da się doinstalować sterów ze stabilnego drzewa mając stabilny kernel.

W ~amd64 tego problemu nie ma. Problem jest powszechnie znany, ale ciągle istniejący.

Oczywiście nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie doinstalować inny kernel lub stery.

Dlaczego jednak tak długo zwlekają z aktualizacją, skoro problem jest tak oczywisty i tak prosty do naprawienia?

Są jakieś twarde terminy ograniczające aktualizację stabilnego drzewka?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Dlaczego jednak tak długo zwlekają z aktualizacją, skoro problem jest tak oczywisty i tak prosty do naprawienia?
> 
> Są jakieś twarde terminy ograniczające aktualizację stabilnego drzewka?

 

Tutaj zaczyna sie magia, na bugzilli gentoo jest wiele bledow, niektore wisza NIE naprawione od 5 lat. Gdy mowisz o tym glosno, wielu developerow gentoo przelacza sie w tryb obronny i marudza, ze maja nawal pracy (ja to doskonale rozumiem) i ze brak im ludzi do pracy. Bawi mnie w tym momencie to, ze wielu developerow nie werbuje nowych (ponoc tak to wyglada, jakis developer zaczyna rekrutowac nowego) poniewaz jego zdaniem, nie warto 'zostac' developerem by opiekowac sie jedna lub dwoma paczkami - W skrocie albo robisz duzo, albo nie zrobisz nic, bo nie bedziesz mial dostepu do cvsa. Bylem swiatkiem takich 2 akcji, gdy w jednym zdaniu developer marudzil, ze lack of manpower a w drugim zbywal chetnego na developera mowiac, ze jak ma tylko 2 paczkami sie opiekowac, to nie warto go w ogole pchac jako developera. Moim zdaniem spolecznosc developerow jest za malo otwarta na uzytkownikow.

----------

## C1REX

Gdzieś czytałem na temat większej stabilności wersji "testing" nad tzw. "stable". 

Nie pamiętam tego dokładnie, ale argumenty miały sens.

Trochę szkoda, że gentoo ma takie dziwne problemy.

Wydaje mi się, że problemem dystrybucji jest brak silnego lidera i jasnych planów na przyszłość.

Funtoo wydaje się dość ciekawe i nastraja optymizmem. Opinie użytkowników bardzo dobre.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Funtoo wydaje się dość ciekawe i nastraja optymizmem. Opinie użytkowników bardzo dobre.

 

Opinie sa podzielone, jedni twiedza, ze projekt jest bez sensu, inni sobie chwala.

Wielokrotnie gdy ktos w srodowiskach gentoo szuka pomocy z funtoo, dostaje kwitek, ze funtoo to nie gentoo i tyle. A generalnie najwiecej takich fighterow nie ma pojecia, czym jest funtoo. Gdyby bylo to zrobione jako overlay, nie bylo by tyle szumu pewnie. W funtoo glownie toolchain i core pakiety sa zmodyfikowane, ale funtoo w odroznieniu od sabayona dalej jest gentoo, Po dodaniu do gentoo garsci oficjalnych overlayi jak toolchain, hardened-dev, perl-experimental i kilku innych, ktore posiadaja "inne" pakiety, niz oficjalnie portage, mozna by dostac system rownie zmodyfikowany, jak funtoo (tyle, ze te zmiany sa inne).

Funtoo z zalozenia ma byc dzialajacym gentoo, poprawiony ma byc rdzen systemu. W funtoo spotkasz (w ~arch) udev-146 a w gentoo 150. Glownie dlatego, by zachowac zgodnosc z kernelem 2.6.18 z Redhat Enterprise Linux (openvz-sources to ten kernel, z latami RHEL). W tym momencie rowniez zamaskowany jest nowy xorg-server, gdyz jego automagiczne wykrywanie/obsluga inputow wymaga udeva >=150, co prawda nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, by i udev i xorg-server odmaskowac, ale ja nie znalazlem zadnego killer feature w nowym xorgu ktory byl by wart uzywania nowego xorga (w sumie same problemy w nim znalazlem). Wieksze aktualizacje core pakietow rowniez sa poprzedzone informacja na stronie przynajmniej tydzien wczesniej, sprawdzane sa reporty bugow na bugs.gentoo.org itp by upgrade gcc, binutils, linux-headers i glibca byl bezbolesny i wszystko dzialalo, nic na *hura*, pewnie wielu to przeszkadza, ze nie ma odrazu uber najnowszego gcc ktore jest takie super, ze nawet nie wiedza, co wprowadza nowego  :Wink:  dla takich ludzi chyba jednak gentoo ~arch jest lepsze.

Funtoo Stable wzgledem gentoo stable ma openrc, portage 2.2 i kilka innych ficzerow, ktore zostaly wytestowane i sa warte uzywania. Stage funtoo rowniez sa budowane np. z nieco innymi LDFLAGS (ktore zostaly wporwadzone, po dyskusji na ircu, gdzie wszyscy doszli do wniosku, ze warto wporwadzic chociaz by as-needed).

Generalizujac, funtoo mozna traktowac jak gentoo z overlayami i garscia odmaskowanych pakietow. Ja osobiscie juz kazda nowa instalacje robie na Funtoo. Bardzo sobie je chwale i generalnie podoba mi sie postawa wielu developerow gentoo, wspierajaca funtoo (jak np. Zac Medico, opiekun portage ktory na potrzeby funtoo wporwadzil tam chociazby obsluge GIT'a) nie traktujaca jak chaniebne dziecko autora gentoo. 

Jak ktos jest zainteresowany, tutaj jest lista paczek zmodzonych w jakis sposob w funtoo wzgledem gentoo: http://github.com/funtoo/portage/raw/funtoo.org/profiles/funtoo-revert

----------

## C1REX

Mi się podoba sama idea funtoo, jako poprawione gentoo.

Ciekawe rozwiązania, które mają sens.

Dziwi mnie jednak, dlaczego twórca gentoo nie wrócił do gentoo, a zdecydował się na osobny projekt.

----------

## Poe

powiem tak... uzywam genoo na ~amd64 i ze względu na brak czasu i brak chęci zabawy z syncem, gentoo nie uaktualniłem już chyba ze 3 miesiące i wsjo działa. wiem, nie jest to dobre pod względem pewnie bezpieczeństwa, ale wszystko działa (no, prawie wszystko. automount sie popsuł, ale jakos nie jest mi to do szczescia potrzebne).

----------

## lazy_bum

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Dziwi mnie jednak, dlaczego twórca gentoo nie wrócił do gentoo, a zdecydował się na osobny projekt.

 

Wrócił wrócił. I odszedł. (:

----------

## C1REX

Przeczytałem właśnie artykuł na distrowatch na ten tamat. 

Wiedziałem, że zmienił się klimat w świecie gentoo i nie jest to już najbardziej przyjazne środowisko ludzi, ale nie wiedziałem, że jest aż tak źle.

----------

## soban_

W kwesti upgradu Gentoo, to powiem ze robie to z roznymi termianmi. Przez ostatni rok aktualizowalem system codziennie lub co drugi dzien i nie bylo wiekszych problemow. Oczywiscie zdarza sie ze jakies srodowisko jest w trakcie powaznych zmian (np KDE) i wtedy lepiej nie upgradowac - lub siedziec na Gnomie. Jednak zawsze takowe problemy sie rozwiazywaly, jesli problem istnial po tygodniu/paru dniach (przy kolejnym upgradzie), to zaczynalem googlowac - jesli to nic nie dawalo, to przeglalem forum - ewentualnie zglaszalem problem. Jak juz ktos wspomnial, problem ktorego nie udalo mi sie rozwiazac to sterowniki od mojego ATI 200M xpress, ale to juz stara bajucha - bo jest tam debian i olalem grafike. Co do ilosci bledow, to szczerze konflikt miedzy pakietami zdarzal sie w momencie, gdy robilem upgrade dosyc nie systematycznie - czyli np raz na miesiac, dwa. Wtedy to na 40% bedzie jakis "problem", ale jak juz ktos wspomnial - tryb tekstowy jest dosyc gadatliwy, wiec odpowiednio czytajac i stosujac sie do komunikatow - mozna praktycznie kazdy problem rozwiazac. A jesli nie to zastosowac ta regule z gory, czyli tydzien czekania, nastepnie reagowanie. W swoim systemie posiadam ~1670 pakietow, instaluje w zasadzie wszystko, bo lubie patrzec jakie zmiany zachodza. Blad powazny nigdy mi sie nie zdarzyl, po roku uzywania systemu na ~x86 i ~amd64 nie mialem zadnych problemow. Znam oczywiscie pare osob ktore nie uzywa drzewa ~, poniewaz nie chce im sie bawic z bledami, ja uwazam tak naprawde - ze system na ~ drzewie chodzi lepiej. Dyskusja juz byla na forum o tym https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-801903-highlight-amd64.html . Oczywiscie kazdy upgrade robie w tle z najnizszym priorytetem - wiec moge uzywac normalnie systemu i nie zwracac uwagi na upgrade - ewentualnie czasami uzyje (screen -x) zeby zerknac jak tam postep sie zmienia lub (genlop -c).

Jesli zas chodzi o srodowisko graficzne to preferuje najnowsze KDE - dziala poprawnie i daje mi to co potrzebuje. Drugim zaraz po KDE jest Xfce4 - ale to juz jest kwestia gustu. Rownie dobrze praktycznie wszystko mozna wykonac w trybie tekstowym? No pomijajac rysowanie i rzeczy typowo zwiazane z grafika komputerowa.

Co do Funtoo to sie nie wypowiadam bo nie mam doswiadczenia, jednak ostantimi czasy zastanawiam sie nad NetBSD / FreeBSD - moze ktos ma z tym jakies doswiadczenie?

----------

